# Size of Market Goat



## jd447 (Jul 20, 2016)

We just found out that our little local fair has put an upper weight limit of 90 lbs on market goats. I am a 4H leader and did not get any information on this earlier this spring - just found out when the exhibitor guide came out - 6 weeks before our fair. I am going to fight it but am looking for some ammunition. The superintendent told me last night that the reason behind it was that the floor buyer doesn't want to take anything over 90 lbs because "taste is going to small goats." I have checked around some of the other fairs in the area and only found one that has a top limit and it is at 125 lbs. What are some thoughts??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so I have to admit I've yet to have goat (keep chickening out) but with everything else it's age not size which I'm sure you have the age thing on that too right? Ours, I think the limit is 60-100lbs and say it's 101lbs you can still show and sell you just won't get paid for that 1 pound. Anyways I'm not really sure I can help you on the ammo against them but it is seriously messed up they didn't tell you ahead of time!


----------



## jd447 (Jul 20, 2016)

No age limit - several of the other fairs I looked up do have age limits. This limit is that the kids could show but couldn't sell the goats. Pretty big financial hit for 4 kids with 5 market goats.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

We allow market goats up to 125 lbs., but just like other market animals (hogs, steer, etc.), the market price per pound is less that the market price for ideal. Goats between 60-80 are ideal. So say the price is $3 lbs. For goats over that weight the price might be $2.50 per lbs. Our buyers pay market according to weight and have for multiple species for YEARS. Find a buyer that will work with the 4-H kids. One that will be supportive of your program in general. We are lucky, we have great buyers! For this year, if the rules weren't in place by the required weigh in acquisition time of the animals, I don't think the kids should be penalized for additional restrictions that weren't in place at that time. The buyer can still market those animals, just not at premium price.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe bring the age limit up to them. Ours is they have to still have all their milk teeth. Even at 60lbs it could be a older yuck kid so this just doesn't make sense to me. But I agree if they went into this project expecting it to be one thing and they changed the rules half way threw this is not right at all! Well even. It sending a notice out that they will be changing it is not right, other then complaining I'm not sure what can be said or done to change it though :/


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Well do most of the kids that will be showing in your area have their goats already? You could say something like depending on the ages of the goats it is unfair for an older goat to make weight. So they won't have a chance to compete which is unfair to the kids.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Personally, I think that while that is ideal it is a little low. Do you have a minimum weight? Our fair requires them to be 50 pounds and less than a year (still having their milk teeth). I wouldn't have a huge problem with it normally, but the short notice isn't fair if kids already have their animals for the year. I'd fight it for this year for sure. Go to the species chair or livestock chairmen at your fair and voice your concerns, that really is all you can do at this point and hope they'll understand and take action.


----------

